# Unterschied zwischen Be quiet Power Zone und Be quiet Dark Power Pro P10



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Dezember 2013)

hiho,

wie der Titel schon verrät, wollte ich mal wissen was der Unterschied zwischen Unterschied zwischen Be quiet Power Zone und Be quiet Dark Power Pro P10 ist?

LG


----------



## MaxRink (12. Dezember 2013)

be quiet! Power Zone 650W im Test
Test: Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 Watt - ComputerBase


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2013)

Der Unterschied in ganz kurzen Worten:

Das Dark Power Pro P10 ist ein absolutes High-End Netzteil mit hervorragenden Werten in Effizienz, Schutzschaltungen, Spannungsstabilität, Ripple/Noise-Werten, Restwelligkeit und vieles mehr; das Power Zone ein Preis-/Leistungs Modell das von vielem bedeutend weniger bietet und daher auch wesentlich günstiger ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

sibbi97 schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> wie der Titel schon verrät, wollte ich mal wissen was der Unterschied zwischen Unterschied zwischen Be quiet Power Zone und Be quiet Dark Power Pro P10 ist?
> 
> LG


 
Das eine ist gut andere schrott.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2013)

Das ist natürlich eine NOCH kürzere Variante 

Als "Schrott" würde ichs nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, einfach weils NTs gibt die noch viel viel schlechter sind, dennoch ist das Ding nicht wirklich empfehlenswert, vor allem nicht in dierser Leistungsklasse, denn:
- Wenn ich einen normalen (selbst einen sehr schnellen, etwa ein 4570er + GTX770) Spiele-PC betreiben will verbraucht der selten mehr als 300W unter Last - hier kann man ein gutes "kleines" Netzteil einbauen, etwa ein Straight Power E9 im Bereich zwischen 400 und 500W. Das Power Zone 650 ist hier unnütz da zu stark.
- Wenn ich einen High-End Rechner baue der etwa zwei starke Grafikkarten benutzt (etwa ein 4930K + zwei GTX780) darf ich nicht am Netzteil sparen und sollte ohnehin auf ein High-End Modell wue dem P10 zurückgreifen. Das Power Zone ist hier unnütz da zu schlecht.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe halt mein Niveau was ich bei Netzteil für schrott, brauchbar und gut betitel.
Brauchbar ist das Power Zone deswegen nicht weil es nur Bronze ist.
Single Rail könnte man gerade noch beim kleinsten Modell verzeihen weil das bei 650 Watt noch geht. Aber ein 650 Watt Netzteil ist für eine GPU übertrieben und für zwei GPUs zu wenig. Ergo ist es überflüssig und daher nicht brauchbar.
Und im Bereich von 750 Watt und mehr erwarte ich da inzwischen Gold Zertifizierung weil Netzteile mit so hohen Leistungen im Idle sehr ineffizient laufen. Bronze noch mal deutlich ineffizienter als Gold.
Kurz gesagt -- und da haben wir eben die gleiche Meinung -- das Power Zone ist überflüssig. 
Eben für Deutschland überflüssig aber das Netzteil ist auch für den US Markt gemacht denn da hat Bequiet noch keinen Stiefel drin und die wollen scheinbar mit aller Macht in den US Markt reinkommen.
Hoffentlich nicht langfristig auf Kosten Europäischer bzw. Deutscher Kunden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antworten 

Hab auch grad mal gesehen dass das PowerZone low-buget ist. Hab es gesehen und sah schick aus^^ Hätte ja sein können das BQ die P10 Serie abgelöst hat 

Also ich muss schon sagen ich war mit meinem BQ E9 700W sehr zufrieden und ich hatte nie Probleme mit meinem i5 2500K@5,1GHz & GTX580 SLI. Ein Freund meinte ich solle mir so ein Kofferbomber von EVGA holen, was ich aber nicht wollte weil die doch Singlerail sind oder?

Reicht das P10 750W für EVGA TGX780ti k|ngp|n SLI @OC und einem i7-4770K@OC ? Ich kann das echt nicht Abschätzen -.-

LG


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Der Nachfolger der P10 Serie wird P11 heißen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger der P10 Serie wird P11 heißen.


 
Ah oki. naja ich blick nich mehr durch auf dem markt. die benennen doch alles immer wieder um heutzutage^^

LG


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Das macht BeQuiet nicht.
Die Budget Reihe heißt schon lange Pure Power.
Da kriegst du Geräte die das leisten was drauf steht.

Dann gibt es die Straight Reihe.
Die ist technisch anspruchsvoller und bietet neben guter Leistung auch noch gute Garantiebedingungen.

Die Dark Power Reihe ist für den Enthusiasten da der bereit ist für das Maximum einige Euro mehr auszugeben.

Aber die Bezeichnungen L bzw. E bzw. P haben sie schon länger.
Früher gab es das L7 oder das E6 oder das P7.
Aktuell ist es eben L8, E9 und P10.
Die Nachfolger werden dann L9, E10 und P11 heißen.
Aber wann die kommen weiß halt keiner.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2013)

sibbi97 schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen ich war mit meinem BQ E9 700W sehr zufrieden und ich hatte nie Probleme mit meinem i5 2500K@5,1GHz & GTX580 SLI.


 
Für SLI wäre ein P10 besser geeignet gewesen, das E9 ist eher für Einzelgrafikkartensysteme gemacht (entsprechend sind hier die Modelle über 500W eigentlich unsinnig).



sibbi97 schrieb:


> Ein Freund  meinte ich solle mir so ein Kofferbomber von EVGA holen, was ich aber  nicht wollte weil die doch Singlerail sind oder?


 
Ja, die ganz dicken EVGAs sind nicht schglecht aber eben Single-Rail und damit in den Wattbereichen eher Schweißgeräte als Netzteile...



sibbi97 schrieb:


> Reicht das P10 750W für EVGA TGX780ti k|ngp|n SLI @OC und einem i7-4770K@OC ? Ich kann das echt nicht Abschätzen -.-
> LG


 
Ich weiß nicht was du mit den Karten anstellen willst - aber so lange du nicht mit flüssigem Stickstoff kühlen willst reicht das 750er P10 locker. Eine übertaktete 780Ti kommt nicht über 300W (meist darunter) und ein 4770K wird auch bei 5 GHz die 150W nicht überschreiten, bei "normalem" OC im Bereich 4,5 GHz bleibst du da im Bereich von 100W.

Selbst im absoluten Worst Case der so nie eintritt (CoreDamage+Furmark...) wirst du die 750W nicht erreichen können, in der täglichen Spielepraxis bleibt das System im Mittel unter 600W. 


@Thres: Und dann haben die noch die ultra-low-Budget-Reihe "System Power"...


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Dezember 2013)

Aktuell sind ja auch gar keine Nachfolger nötig. Lässt sich das Powerzone eigentlich eher unter oder über dem Pure Power einordnen?


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @Thres: Und dann haben die noch die ultra-low-Budget-Reihe "System Power"...


 
Die ist ja für System Builder und nicht für den Privat Kunden gedacht.
Dass du die als Privatkunde kaufen kannst liegt ja nicht an BeQuiet sondern an den Händlern die die anbieten.



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Aktuell sind ja auch gar keine Nachfolger nötig. Lässt sich das Powerzone eigentlich eher unter oder über dem Pure Power einordnen?



Das Power Zoner spricht eine andere Kundenschicht an.
Eben solche die sich sonst ein Cooler Master oder Corsair oder Antec kaufen würden.


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Power Zoner spricht eine andere Kundenschicht an.
> Eben solche die sich sonst ein Cooler Master oder Corsair oder Antec kaufen würden.



Das ist also eher ein "Mode"-NT, dass unwissende ansprechen soll. Aber wenn man es mal ganz objektiv betrachtet, wo könnte es man zwischen den anderen Be Quiets ungefähr einordnen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Dezember 2013)

Naja Flüssigstickstoff würde ich dann schonmal mit benutzen 

Die K|ngp|n hat ja 2x8pin & 1x6pin. Wie viel kann die da maximal ziehen? ich dachte so an 350Watt?

Naja als ich das Netzteil bekommen habe (neu für 80€) habe ich mich damit noch nicht so sehr beschäftigt. Und damals hatte ich nur eine GTX580. Da war die 2. noch nicht einmal geplant.

Wenn die EVGA solche Schweißgeräte sind sollte ich die mal meinem Chef empfehlen  Sind ja mit 200€ sehr günstig 

LG


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Aber wenn man es mal ganz objektiv betrachtet, wo könnte es man zwischen den anderen Be Quiets ungefähr einordnen?


 
Schwierig zu sagen da sich die NTs in allen Einzelheiten unterscheiden, ganz grob würde ich aber sagen wir bewegen uns etwa in der Richtung der Pure-Powers (L8).


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Dezember 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schwierig zu sagen da sich die NTs in allen Einzelheiten unterscheiden, ganz grob würde ich aber sagen wir bewegen uns etwa in der Richtung der Pure-Powers (L8).



Ok, danke


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als "Schrott" würde ichs nicht unbedingt bezeichnen


 Ich schon, denn es ist unsicher und laut. Und rech teuer..

Da kann man sich auch gleich 'nen M12-II EVO mit 750W kaufen. Das ist auch nicht teurer als das 750W Power Zone und dem aber in so ziemlich jedem Punkt (außer vielleicht Lautstärke, aber das ist eh keine Stärke des Power Zones) überlegen. Gibt auch 'full japanese capacitors', während es im Power Zone eher preiswertere Teapo gibt...

Ein 650W M12-II EVO gibts leider nicht. Nur das mit 'normal' abnehmbaren Kabeln. Das müsste aber ein Gerät mit zwei +12V Leitungen sein, bei dem die Rails auch strikt getrentn sind. Also bevor man sich 'nen Power Zone holt, sollte man das nehmen. Zumals auch noch recht preiswert ist, mit etwa 80€. Mal eben 10€ weniger als das 650W Power Zone...

Ansonsten: wenn man die 650W nicht braucht, wäre auch ein S12G eine Option, das laut zuverlässiger Quelle bei voller Last deutlich leiser ist als das G-550. Nur eben feste Kabel hat, leider.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Das ist also eher ein "Mode"-NT, dass unwissende ansprechen soll. Aber wenn man es mal ganz objektiv betrachtet, wo könnte es man zwischen den anderen Be Quiets ungefähr einordnen?


 
Kannst du echt nicht da das Power Zone eine ganz andere Sache ist als die übrigen BeQuiet Modelle.
BeQuiet versucht halt mit dem Power Zone neue Käufer anzusprechen die eine hohe Watt Zahl haben wollen aber auf Effizienz und Lautheit nicht so viel Wert legen.
Denn das Power Zone ist unter Last scheiß laut.


----------

